# enlever définitivement une adresse mail de l'ipad



## cillab (16 Février 2011)

bonjour à tous
 je me suis planter dans l'adresse mail et l'orsque je fait tranfert j'ai une bonne adresse et desous il y a bureau avec l'adresse fausse comment l'enlever merci de vos lumieres


----------



## pepeye66 (16 Février 2011)

C'est clair comme du jus de chique ! 
Je vois que tu as un iMac, et bien que n'ayant pas encore d'ipad, je pense qu'il se synchronise dans itunes avec ton carnet d'adresse non ?
Donc va faire tes modifs dans carnet d'adresses et puis tu synchronises !


----------



## cillab (17 Février 2011)

merci de ta réponse j'ai essayer mais en vain cette adresse et en grisée sous la bonne et notée adresse bureau


----------

